# how to make cheap pouches



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I got two mens trouser belts from a charity shop but as you know they are quite rigid, to get flexibility you need to remove the stitching then remove the coating that gives the belt its looks give it coat of shoe polish and thats it.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

How long does it lasts? I am testing a piece of leather too its around 30cm by 30cm it costs Gb 1.29 thats alot of pouches there.I will write a review but I need to test it until breaking,so far 300 shots in it and looking strong.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmmmm ive not taken much notice as I have several sets,I will have to stick to one until it gives and let you know.


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

My Mother has a leather couch and there was two repair pieces about 7 inches square. She gave me one and I cut 12 pouches from that one piece and made a test pouch from it. I have as of today 1280 3/8 " steel balls through that pouch and no signs of wear ! She has had that couch for a long time and she told me when she replaces it I can have all the pouches I want ! LOL







If that couch ever wears out I'm gonna cut pouches and send everyone pouches for a long time !! Heheheheeeee


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats a good idea,Theres alot of leather seating in our pubs and clubs Hmmm just a thought.


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Thats a good idea,Theres alot of leather seating in our pubs and clubs Hmmm just a thought.


Steady man, steadddyyyyy.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Be careful if you are going to use upholstery leather. I used to make upholstered

furniture and have tried furniture leather before, some is fine but others are of such bad

quality that it tears almost as easily as paper.

Martin


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

I was and am a little cautious about the couch leather because it seems soo thin and soft but has stood up very well . I will post again as I get more rounds thru this pouch as to it's progress and duribility.

-Scott


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just kidding about the pubs and clubs although the women here dance on the seats sometimes in high heels and they get punctured and torn.I will scour the car boots and charity shops and see what I can find has anybody ever tried a leather wallet.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Just kidding about the pubs and clubs although the women here dance on the seats sometimes in high heels and they get punctured and torn.I will scour the car boots and charity shops and see what I can find has anybody ever tried a leather wallet.


I do a lot of carboot sales, so i buy a lot of bits and pieces of ebay to sell, and there is always lots of old wallets and purses, but i find the really old ones are the best, some of these new wallets are like paper, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Would liked to have looked around this weekend but was working saturday from 5am till 12 noon and the same today pretty tired now.But worth it as they pay double time for both days.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have had pretty good success with leather-palmed work gloves.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

It seems like their are plenty of options of what can be used,will have to keep the eyes open.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive used * welders gauntlets they seem a bit stronger that the garden gloves, jeff*


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I use chromium tanned calf leather. It's strong enough and thin and light enough. I use veg tanned leather when I wet mould. We have a lot of leather merchants here and you can get chromium tanned leather scraps cheaply.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If you have an old leather jacket this makes really good durable pouches. I bought a European leather motor cycle jacket in 1980 and paid about 130 dollars for it which was a bargin and recently I pulled it out of the closet and no way could I fit into it. This leather is thin durable and flexable and I find it to be excellent pouch material. It is the brown pouches in my pictorial view on gallery.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

lol i have got three old leather sofas in my garage and i am going to make a heap load of pouches ill properly get 2000 pouches out all but gotta test them first im gonna make a few different types for different strength bands roll on the hard work lol worth it though









SlInGsHoTvIbE


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

I didnt think that you can use belts, you prooved me wrong.


----------

